#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Σύλλογοι - Παρατάξεις ΤΕΕ & ΕΕΤΕΜ >  > > >  >  >  Με μεγάλη επιτυχία η πανελλαδική παντεχνική κινητοποίηση

## ALIKI

http://portal.tee.gr/portal/page/por...tee_030212.pdf

----------


## Xάρης

Αναμένουμε τα τελικά αποτελέσματα.
Προσωπικά θεωρώ απίθανο να μην υλοποιηθεί ο νόμος του κράτους που αφορά την αύξηση των ασφαλιστικών εισφορών, έστω και έτσι όπως τον κουτσούρεψαν, ευνοϊκά για εμάς.

Υπενθυμίζω ότι όποιος διαβάσει το κείμενο του νόμου θα καταλάβει ότι μηχανικός ασφαλισμένος μετά την 01.01.1993 και με άνω των 15 ετών ασφάλισης στο ΤΣΜΕΔΕ, θα έπρεπε να ενταχθεί από 01.07.2011 στην 5ξ ασφαλιστική κατηγορία και να πληρώνει 650¤ το μήνα!!!
Αντιθέτως, μας βάζουν όλους άνω των 3 ετών στην 2η ασφαλιστική κατηγορία και θα πληρώνουμε "μόνο" 400¤ το μήνα. Αυτό εννοώ ευνοϊκή ρύθμιση. 

Μη είμαστε και αχάριστοι! :Αστειευόμενος:

----------

